# What type of a/c?



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

alrite, im thinking about getting my a/c system re-charged, my car is a 91 nissan nx 2000, does anyone know what type it is? like ive heard of r134, r12, what kind do our cars use? can I buy the freon stuff and do it myself, and if so, what is all involved, where can i buy it? thanks


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Your nx is most likely a r12 a/c unit.
You should have a label somewhere underneath the hood.

I would convert to r134a. You can get a kit from walmart for $32.94
Search around for how to do it, its a pretty simple procedure.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Convert to 134a?? I thought you had to change the whole damn system cuz the 134a would eat away the seals in an r12 system? Have you done this? If so, how long has it lasted?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Seals are an issue and the R134 needs a larger heat exchanger. 30 bucks seems way too inexpensive...


----------



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

why should i convert to a r134a system? what are the advantages, disadvantages?


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

I didn't think that the R12 chemical was available anymore. I thought it had effectively been banned, in that you can't get an R12 system recharged. But if you can stay with R12 I'd stay with it. It'd be cheaper than converting your whole system and it blows colder air than the new systems. I'm pretty sure that the only reason it was changed to 134a is because of environmental risks. Damn tree huggers...


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

BikerFry said:


> *I didn't think that the R12 chemical was available anymore. I thought it had effectively been banned, in that you can't get an R12 system recharged. But if you can stay with R12 I'd stay with it. It'd be cheaper than converting your whole system and it blows colder air than the new systems. I'm pretty sure that the only reason it was changed to 134a is because of environmental risks. Damn tree huggers... *


You can still get R-12 but it's cost's way more than 134. And those kits they sell escape the r-12 and have some chemical to nuetralize the negative effects that the 134 would have on the seal.... so they say... i don't know anyone who has done it w/ one of those kits. Let me know if you try it. When I put my motor back in i'm thinking of eliminating it.


----------



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

Looks like I got some work ahead of me....Well, that is finding the damn stuff, or converting, hmmmm


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I would put new seals in. There are four of them, two on the firewall and two that go into the condenser. Then there's a gasket at the compressor. Maybe $10 for those. Then take it to an A/C shop and have them pull a vacuum to see if it's all sealed up good. That shouldn't cost you more than $30. If they'll refill the system with 134a for a good price then go for it, otherwise buy the cans at the store and do it yourself. To do it right, you are supposed to replace a lot of stuff but you can have it run fine if you at least replace the seals.


----------



## Bill Page (Oct 26, 2009)

I have two questions.
1. I'm new. Can some one point me to where i can learn the proper way to use this site?
2. Which freon is used in a 97 Sentra A.C.?
Thanks, Bill


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Search bar at top right of forum as you have found. Also look at the dates of the posts.
As for the freon I believe its R-134a.


----------



## RJR99SS (Aug 21, 2008)

you can still technically get r-12, but it's extremely expensive, and i dont know of any shops who even bother to recharge it anymore. 

Putting r-134a into an r-12 system isnt a very good idea, for a lot of reasons. One, as pointed out the seals really arent compatible. You'd have to change them out, but they're probably bad anyways for being so old. Plus...technically the ester oil and pag oil arent compatable either, and if you wanted to do it right you'd have to flush all the lines, and flush the compressor out of the old ester oil. I was always told that ester oil and r-134a react with eachother and form some sort of corrosive gas. Though...i have filled systems with ester oil and r-134a and it worked (though i have no idea for how long).

For another, r-134a doesnt transfer heat as well as r-12, so filling a system that was designed for r-12 up with r-134a never works very well. You'll probably be disappointed with the end result, it just doesnt cool all that well. It's better than nothing though, i guess.

I heard people talk about some stuff called "Freeze 12" which supposedly works a lot better in a r-12 system, though i've never used it.

It's an NX though dude, who needs a/c when you got t-tops?


----------



## mrmoose (Apr 2, 2009)

Chuck it all out!! Save some weight and open your windows!!


----------



## RJR99SS (Aug 21, 2008)

mrmoose said:


> Chuck it all out!! Save some weight and open your windows!!


thats what i did...


----------

